# Old Ironsides by Dan Tobacco



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

After months of messing with different blends, I've aquired a taste for English blends that are heavy on latakia. They are tastey, non tiring, and definitely where it's at for me. The guys on the tobacco review forums rave about the latakia blast with Old Ironsides so I picked up a tin a few days ago. All I can say is yummm.....yummy. It's got a Balkan like creaminess to it but not as thick. The sweetness is hard to describe but it's licoricey. The licoricey sweetness makes it unique to anything else I've tried. Man, you can really puff this stuff and it does not get real hot. No bite whatsoever. Nadda. I understand this is no longer available? The local B&M has a few tins so I should buy it up maybe.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice review. 

Never heard of that brand....


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds Yummy. I'm not real big on English blends,however I beleive this is worth a try. Too bad that it will no longer be available here in the US along with several other CAO blends.:anim_soapbox:


Prof. Mike


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

Old Ironsides is a GREAT tobacco. I didn't know it was no longer available. I've been away for years blending my own. Geez!! No 965....No Old Ironsides....What's next?


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

No longer available tobacco always seems to taste better, doesn't it? Bill Baileys Balkan Blend has a kick like Old Ironsides.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Isn't it funny how we always want what we can't have? Cars, women, houses, tobacco, etc...............

BTW I'm also a Bill Baileys Balkan Blend, I've got a fresh tin just waiting for me.......I can hardly stand waiting.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

You can still get Old Ironsides here. Decent prices for all their tobacco I think

Roll Your Own Cigarettes: Smokeless Tobacco, Cigar & Hookah Accessories


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> You can still get Old Ironsides here. Decent prices for all their tobacco I think
> 
> Roll Your Own Cigarettes: Smokeless Tobacco, Cigar & Hookah Accessories


Thanks for the link. I read somewhere it was being discontinued. Tobac Reviews I think.



> BTW I'm also a Bill Baileys Balkan Blend, I've got a fresh tin just waiting for me.......I can hardly stand waiting.


Yea, thick, spicy, and yummy.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Isn't it funny how we always want what we can't have? Cars, women, houses, tobacco, etc...............
> 
> BTW I'm also a Bill Baileys Balkan Blend, I've got a fresh tin just waiting for me.......I can hardly stand waiting.


Good thing my english is so awesome. Well they say you are what you smoke........


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Good thing my english is so awesome. Well they say you are what you smoke........


LOL. This isn't the grammer skool forum. We knew what you meant. Good to see a few Balkan lovers here.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Pipesandcigars carries it, but it's out of stock.


----------

